# BOSCH SDS-MAX rotary hammer leaking oil profusely



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

never seen anything like this from a power tool. i may be tripping but the thing also sounds like it is, well, less lubed than it ought to be. my guess is that some gasket blew that protects the crank shaft or something like that. i bought it used from a pawn shop.


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

it needs to go back to bosch for rebuild. b4 u send it check out price then what new costs. Might be better off just buying new one


----------



## mmtool (Aug 21, 2008)

*Bosch Rotary Hammer oil leak*

When your Bosch Rotary Hammer gets too hot the grease will turn into oil. Try taking the front housing out and clean out the old oil and grease. Then re-grease Power Tool. 
Good luck!
Don-


----------



## mmtool (Aug 21, 2008)

*Bosch Rotary Hammer oil leak*

I probably should have mentioned that I have repaired tools for 30 years so I may have sounded like it would be an easy job, but it actually could be a bear. Its a big Power Tool. You should have a local service center close by that could do that for you. 
Don


----------



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

mmtools said:


> When your Bosch Rotary Hammer gets too hot the grease will turn into oil.


yes, i was heating it mercilessly (busting concrete for 10 min straight).


----------

